# Minny should make an offer to Toronto..



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Sprewell for Vince?

Carter will unfold with Garnett, Carter cant guard players that like to change direction when dribbling. As long as some guys can guard Kobe for Vince, Carter himself can guard T-Mac well.

Vince + Garnett = Champs. Mark my words! Casell needs to go as well.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Problem is Minny doesn't have any other big expiring contracts, no good young prospects, and no first round pick.

Otherwise it would be a good start.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

plus the fact that vince doesnt like sam mitchell. mitchell is about the same kind of coach flip is.

I would rather get kidd.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

i think it's up in the air who i want more, carter or kidd. however i do think spree needs to go, or pick up his game.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

welcome to the forums!

I just think carter is really underachieving right now and he is the best player on that team. Only 15 points a game........ What do you think will happen if he shows up here?

kidd makes people around him better. nough said


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> welcome to the forums!
> 
> I just think carter is really underachieving right now and he is the best player on that team. Only 15 points a game........ What do you think will happen if he shows up here?
> ...


i agree with you all the way. however we've seen vince do wonders once before, and we've seen kidd do it every night. i guess it all depends how things pick up. however in the end, if sammy concentrates a little more, kidd get's my pick. he would be such a nice assist to wally, and cassel taking shots. fo sho.

thanks, it's good to be here.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

sprewell and cassell for zo and kidd and probably a second rounder. I did that to start of my franchise and we won the championship! 

The thing is, kidd is just a tremendous all around player plus he makes every one around him better. Carter us just too much of a risk. Right now he cant score. He doesnt like his team. He is always hurt. And the last thing we need is someone to show off


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't think it's that Carter's always hurt, it's just that he doesn't have that drive or passion anymore. He's too lazy, and it shows. This off-season he did absolutely nothing to workout on his body, and it shows if you look at his stats.

I like the idea of sending Sprewell and Cassel for Zo and Kidd, but I doubt the Nets will do it. They're rebuilding, they want some young talent don't they?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

thats exactly what kidd and zo are


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

I saw a trade proposal somewhere else that looks like it has great potential to happen.

Minnesota Trades: 
Sprewell 
Wally 
Ervin Johnson

Toronto Trades: 
Jalen Rose 
Vince Carter 

Toronto gets TWO expiring contracts, including Spree's gigantic 14 million. They get Wally who can open up the inside for Bosh. Sprewell can still play...a little.

Minnesota should definitely do this. No reason not to.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

not happening. Wolves would become horrible if vc showed up to the mn.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Flanders</b>!
> I saw a trade proposal somewhere else that looks like it has great potential to happen.
> 
> Minnesota Trades:
> ...


Raptors need to spend $$$ to old Spree, Wally is damaged good. Magic Johnson is nothing now.

need 3rd team, like Sonics get Spree, Raptor get Ray Allen.

Sonics help Twolves to make the deal.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Raptors need to spend $$$ to old Spree, Wally is damaged good. Magic Johnson is nothing now.
> ...


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> not happening. Wolves would become horrible if vc showed up to the mn.


vince would ruin MN, how? Thats hard to say, the man is a top 5 player in the league when healthy, hasnt had any talent in toronto and almost took him team to the NBA finals. Vince is as good as Spree in his prime, would be great.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

how? kinda like what he did in toronto........


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

he ruined them by gettin hurt? man he has sure had alot of help, yes bosh is a great young player, and rose is a solid role, but isnt the same he was before. He ruined toronto? where was toronto before vince got there? he didnt take his team to the eastern conference finals or anything


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yeah by getting hurt and not producing the numbers that are expected of him, not coming up big when he needs to ( losing to philly in the play offs)


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

your gonna blame losing to philly on him? minny has only gotten out of the first round once, and they lost to LA in the same round vince lost to philly. to say vince would hurt us is pretty bold statement, cuz when healthy, the man is one of the top players in the league, and just think of him and kg together, wow, that would be explosive and exciting.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well how bout this. last night for vince he had 5 points..........


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

on bad night makes him terrible, get him out of the league wow


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

He had a couple of 4 point games earlier in the season too. You also might want to check out this (http://www.82games.com/rolandratings0405.htm) shows you just how valuable Carter is to his team.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yeah, he is pretty overrated.......


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

- We do have a first-round pick in the 2005 draft. The Joe Smith punishment is over.
- I really don't want Jalen Rose even if we're totally capped out.
- I would welcome Vince. Hell if Vince still thought he was the **** and should be the man, KG would still lead vocally and by his play if not by his FGA. Then again Cassell, Spree, and KG took MORE shots than 02-03 and KG's numbers went up. 
- I'd go crazy if we just had to give up Spree. And he'd love it in Toronto. 
- None of this will be done by Toronto. Bosh and... cap-room? Ryan Gomes? I can actually see an imrpovement with things running through Bosh, Alston, maybe Mo Pete and Rose, but this seems like something Toronto will pass on.
- Damn, we need Sam or a PG of his class. Hudson is not looking very heady.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah hud is looking very sluggish but here is the thing. We cant afford vince not scoring above 15. We would have to go back to relying on kg for all the scoring. Plus he really doesnt have a jump shot


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Carter and KG would be so exciting. Dunkfest everynight. If Vince will drive to the hole, which I believe he will when he switches teams, no one will be able to stop both of them. We all know KG makes players better, Vince will florish with KG. By the way, they are close firends. Kidd is close friends with KG too.


----------

